# No need for a re-spray



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

My workmate was thinking about getting his h plate audi quattro sprayed as it is begining to look a bit old and tired. I told him i would polish up the bonnet for him to prove there is no need to go down that road.
Not a full detail so just a small write up. 
Washed said bonnet with nxt and lambswool mit, dried off with waffle weave then got out the menzerna ip.
Ip'd the bonnet just by hand using a german applicator. followed up with 2 coats of auto glym srp, sealed with megs #21 and finally some nattys wax


















50/50









like new again

















Lets just wait and see what he decides to do now. re-spray or detail?


----------



## 1.6Ed (Apr 24, 2007)

That is an awesome turnaround - I expect he'll be giving you some business now :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

SUPERB ! i love posts like this !,i used to think the same when paint looks that bad its had it ! just goes to show !


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Nice work, especially doing it by hand so's to speak !!


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW! If i had a hat id take it off to you.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Impressive results :thumb: 

Darren


----------



## Sheffielder (Jun 16, 2006)

Mint! great work bet he was nicely surprised.


----------



## alex_vtr (Dec 5, 2006)

WOW! :doublesho that looks sooo much better! good work :buffer:


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

great work m8y!!!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

That's some 50/50 shot mate, great result.


----------



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

very impressive turn around  and a nice car too!


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

great results


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

MINT:doublesho


----------



## Monkey (Apr 30, 2007)

that loos amazing, you should have left it 50/50 to show the extreme difference on the bonnet.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great turnaround, hopefully you'll get to do the rest of the car a product a similar result.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice work, especially since it was all by hand.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Impressive, Certainly Cheaper than Re-Spraying!! :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

my favourite, good work!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a great turnaround by hand - top work :thumb:


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

:doublesho Superb results


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

fcuking hell!!!!!!!! that has definantly got to be one of the best 50 50 shots i have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great work, when has he booked you for the rest of the car then?


----------



## Elite2.2DTi (Oct 26, 2006)

Excellent Job! what a difference a little attention makes to a car.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

please teach me O'great one excellent job done there


----------



## Tyke (Jul 25, 2006)

Great work mate, he's got a hole in the head if he goes to the bodyshop now!


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice one,

I had similar with my Milano red Prelude, was getting told respray, untill I read up on this site.

Wish I'd taken some before shots


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Monkey said:


> that loos amazing, you should have left it 50/50 to show the extreme difference on the bonnet.


I agree!! In a way, it's a shame we didn't have a picture of the whole car after the bonnet restoration. Probably wouldn't need to leave it 50/50 then!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Superb work by hand, really goes to show what a little of the right product and the right skills can do.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

great result by hand there:thumb: ..I'm sure you'll be asked to do the rest of it once the owner picks his chin up from the floor


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work! Detail I'd say


----------



## M.G. (Apr 25, 2007)

Woow, by hand??  

I agree, those results are really amazing.


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

What an excellent example of what can be achieved by hand.


----------



## t666 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW .


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

long did u spend on the bonnet with the ip mate?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Oooh! 90 B3 Quattro on speedlines ftw!!

Love it, love it and love it some more!!!!    

I'm halfway through doing an '89 B3 Audi 90 Quattro in Tornado red at the moment! Now you've given me inspiration to finish it off!!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

_*WoW!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumb: Awesome!!!:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Supberb 50/50 shot there mate! Hope he gets the rest of the car done now! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

go and mask out the word "faded" on his door and polish it back to Red, that way he'll have to get the rest of the car done mate :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Cracking job Iain.....top drawer :thumb: 

If you don't get that detail now the owner must suffer from the same condition as Stevie Wonder eh  

Bryan


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

My eyes are hurting from that shine  

Thats is an amazing turn around :thumb:


----------



## Seano (Feb 24, 2007)

Spanking turnaround Ian, and all by hand as well, excellent work....:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I wish my car didn't look so damn good so I could have a go at that.  :lol: :thumb:


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

Huge thanx everyone for all the replies. The owner was more than pleased with the results but for some strange reason he has only asked me to finish off the roof and spoiler  
Only spent about an hour doing the bonnet by hand. was going to use the pc for better results but he is tight fisted and was not paying me. He has now said he will give me £25 to do the roof and spoiler, i said i will think about it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

scoobyiain said:


> Huge thanx everyone for all the replies. The owner was more than pleased with the results but for some strange reason he has only asked me to finish off the roof and spoiler
> Only spent about an hour doing the bonnet by hand. was going to use the pc for better results but he is tight fisted and was not paying me. He has now said he will give me £25 to do the roof and spoiler, i said i will think about it.


Tell him he can go get a respray.


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Iain thats an amazing turn round and I can't believe the guys attitude it stinks. Tell him to save his pennies and have a respray and to phone you once its finished so you can laugh at the sheer amount of money he's wasted. Your work is second to none there mate.:thumb:


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

Impressive, do you find the IP takes out the swirls even when polishing just by hand?

As far as whether or not he'd give you the rest of the car to do the blokes a fool! Or maybe he likes VW Polo 'Harlequins' and wants to have every panel a different colour!


----------



## JuanjoGSi (Jul 6, 2006)

That mate definately needs to do a respray, as you don't need to make him some good work for that poor payment.

In fact, that was a great turn around.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent transformation! more so by hand! i bet he will want the whole car doing hehe!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

scoobyiain said:


> Huge thanx everyone for all the replies. The owner was more than pleased with the results but for some strange reason he has only asked me to finish off the roof and spoiler
> Only spent about an hour doing the bonnet by hand. was going to use the pc for better results but he is tight fisted and was not paying me. He has now said he will give me £25 to do the roof and spoiler, i said i will think about it.


Thats what I don't understand. You have shown what a difference you can make. Even the most budget respray would have been 400+, spend half of that with you and the car would IMO end up looking better than just having a respray.


----------



## Xcase_BMW (May 2, 2007)

Nice result!

Well done...


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> Thats what I don't understand. You have shown what a difference you can make. Even the most budget respray would have been 400+, spend half of that with you and the car would IMO end up looking better than just having a respray.


Totally agree. Much prefer cars to have thei original paint over a respray.

A few years back a mate had white merc, hadn't washed, let alone polished/waxed in years. Looked like someone had covered it in paper, never seen such dull paint. Gave it a good going over (tho' now I would consider it a perfect excuse to purchase a PC hehehe!) and expected it to come up ok. 4 panels did!! The rest of it took a hell of a lot of work. Bit of accident damage and a cheap respray!!!! Was quite obvious lol!!!

Can't believe you managed that by hand, well done mate!!!


----------



## tiggsy (Apr 26, 2007)

wow! that looks great


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very impressive!! :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

scoobyiain said:


> Huge thanx everyone for all the replies. The owner was more than pleased with the results but for some strange reason he has only asked me to finish off the roof and spoiler
> Only spent about an hour doing the bonnet by hand. was going to use the pc for better results but he is tight fisted and was not paying me. He has now said he will give me £25 to do the roof and spoiler, i said i will think about it.


What planet is he on? Numbskull.


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Great turn round don't be surprised if you mate ask's you to come back and finish the car off lol.


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Tell him he can go get a respray.


Agreed ^^^^^.

as most guys off the street don't want to spend the cash on getting their car detailed but after they spend 8hour with you ,seeing how much work you put into it , they understand why it cost so much to get done right rather than taking the the car down to the local foam wash , but still don't want to part with their cash


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Mind boggling improvement!


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

awesome turnaround mate well done :thumb:


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

Amazing 50/50 shot!

Can you do me a favour and remove the words "by hand"? 

I'm trying to convice 'er indoors that I need a PC to remove swirls, if I show her that pic and she reads it was done by hand the PC idea will be out the window and my arm will probably drop off. :buffer: :lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Fantastic turn around and photos Iain! :thumb: 

Personally wouldn't bother doing the rest for 25 quid myself tho, let the guy get a respray if he doesn't respect the awesome transformation you have achieved there - especially by hand!  .


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

Superb effort Iain. 

Move on to another car tho...


----------



## Triggaaar (May 4, 2007)

scoobyiain said:


> Only spent about an hour doing the bonnet by hand. was going to use the pc for better results but he is tight fisted and was not paying me. He has now said he will give me £25 to do the roof and spoiler, i said i will think about it.


What! Has he paid you for the bonnet, or was that a free sample? I'd give him a quote to do the whole car, as it can't be good for you to have your name linked to a job that's half done.


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome job there, ditch the friend!


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

Gave him a quote of my usual £100 to do the whole car but he has said no. Dissapointed as it would have been a good detail, his loss however.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

scoobyiain said:


> Gave him a quote of my usual £100 to do the whole car but he has said no. Dissapointed as it would have been a good detail, his loss however.


I bet he comes back to you when he prices a respray.


----------



## rushy_23 (May 8, 2007)

Wow amazing bud!


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

scoobyiain said:


> Gave him a quote of my usual £100 to do the whole car but he has said no. Dissapointed as it would have been a good detail, his loss however.


So is he driving around with that shiny bonnet and the rest pink.

Nice work by the way, shame he didn't take you up on your offer as we all know your paying yourself the same as kid making N*** trainers

John :thumb:


----------



## Yeungster (May 9, 2007)

Is this a permanent fix or will it "wear off" in a couple of weeks/months?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Is this a permanent fix or will it "wear off" in a couple of weeks/months


That's a good point, I was wondering if he was thinking that? Perhaps he didn't understand about sealents stopping it fading again?

Most people link what they think of as T Cutting the car to something that has to be done every month or so because the paint fades again

Perhaps he just needs more info on the durability of your finish? Either that or he's just plain nuts :wall:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

If I was your 'mate' I'd be chucking 100 notes your way very sharpish!

Superb job :thumb:


----------

